# new to this website



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi 

I have discovered this wonderful website, was beginning to lose hope but then I found this!! My husband and I have had one treatment of insemination and are going through the treatment of ICSI. I came home yesterday having had 'the collection yesterday and will hopefully have enough for a transfer tomorrow. I have have also been treated three times for endometriosis. We are going through the treatment of ICSI as my husband has a low sperm count.


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi cjn,

GOOD LUCK for embryo transfer tomorrow.  You have definately come to the right place for support and friendship.  

Love Olwen


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi cjn,

I hope the embryo transfer goes well for you  . I am starting my first icsi this month as my dh has antibodies.  I have found this website so supportive so far, everyone has given me a real lift.

Good luck wishes for you



love kty xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi cjn

Welcome to the best place for you to be.  this site is a great source of friendship and support.  But be carefull this place can be very addictive    ( if I don't long on at least once a day I am a nervous wreck  )

I wish you all the best with your et  

Love Charlotte


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

cjn,im having icsi as well,hope it all works out for you,dont forget to keep us informed how u r doing(because im a nosey beggar  )good luck.skye.


----------



## cjn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thank you all for your support I am already addicted to this site! Well had the transfer today, 1 type 1 embryo and 1 type 2 embryo.


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

cjn

Great news on your transfer 

I've added the link below to the 2ww thread where all the others are hanging out and supporting each other through the next couple of weeks.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18835.0.html

Wishing you loads of love and luck

Jax
xxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi all, Wow.... I'm so pleased to find a site like this! I felt like I was the only one who couldn't conceive as all my friends have 2 - 3 children. I'm Dawn and my partner is Pete. We have been trying for a baby for about 4 years.  The problem is that I don't have periods. I have about 3 - 4 a year with no pattern. I have had several ultrasound scans that have showed nothing is wrong, have had a laperoscopy (please excuse spelling) that also showed nothing. I did fall pregnant in november 2003 which shocked us both as we had been trying for 3 years and nothing... but unfortunately had a miscarriage before I managed to go to the dating scan so had no idea how far gone I was. I have been told my lack of periods is due to 'stress' but no way I have been stressed for 14 years  I have been on the contraceptive pill on and off since the age of 15 to try and regulate my periods, but as soon as I came off it, no periods appeared. I was also told that if you are overweight, this can also stop your periods (not that I was particularly big) but I went on a healthy eating and exercises diet and lost 3 stone. This still has not contribute to any more periods. I have tried Evening primrose, as I have told this may help, but nothing. I have just changed doctors as my last doctor just wrote it off and said my periods will sort themselves out and just offered for me to back onto the pill. My new doctor has sent my partner to have a sperm count, and everything is fine with him, so I am now waiting to see what they can do for me. I'm hoping I will be prescribed Clomid, as from what I have read, this maybe the solution.. or a start in the right direction. The worst thing is, when I found out I was pregnant, my best friend did as well and she wanted an abortion. I went on so much how I was going to do this with my baby and do that, it convinced her to keep hers. My friend now has a beautiful 5 and a half month old little girl. I was there for the birth and it was amazing. I just can't help but wish it was me, and my daughter. I also became an aunty for the first time to twin boys 8 weeks ago which has made me even more broody if thats possible!!!  Its now got to the point where I find myself in tears everytime I think of not being able to conceive. I see babies and tears fill my eyes and I feel like I want to burst into tears but know I can't. I feel like a whole weight is off my shoulders now that I can talk to others, and read that its not only me.


----------

